# Lab work?



## Kerry71 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and would really appreciate some input on my labs. I have a "hot" nodule on my thyroid that causes hyperthyroid, unfortunately because i do not have insurance and do not qualify for help , i have to use meds to control this. About 3 weeks ago i went for blood work after slowly getting more and more sick. after getting the results back I tried to get in to see my Dr. who was out of town at the time , went to the E.R. because i could NOT get my pulse roate down even with the Propanolol. They said i was in full thyroid storm and they were admitting me overnight to monitor my heart . they also said that because i lack insurance ( with pre-existing conditions Obamacare is wayy too expensive for me to afford ,especially when they told me that my pre-existing things would not be covered at all for 2 years) , there wasnt anything more they could do than that but that , said i was already on the right medicine protocol? all this being said - these are the first lab numbers and then i will list the new ones i did just last week. could anyone tell me how long it will take before the tapazole gets my tsh under control so i feel a little better? I am taking 10mg 2x a day of tapazole, 20mgs 2x day of Propanolol, .05 mgs 2x a day of ativan

LABS:

TSH <0.006 LOW uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 01

Thyroxine (T4) 16.9 HIGH ug/dL 4.5-12.0 01
T3 Uptake 31 % 24-39 01
Free Thyroxine Index 5.2 HIGH 1.2-4.9

NEW LABS:

TSH 0.016 LOW uIU/mL 0.450-4.500 01
Thyroxine (T4) 8.6 ug/dL 4.5-12.0 01
T3 Uptake 27 % 24-39 01
Free Thyroxine Index 2.3 1.2-4.9


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kerry71 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and would really appreciate some input on my labs. I have a "hot" nodule on my thyroid that causes hyperthyroid, unfortunately because i do not have insurance and do not qualify for help , i have to use meds to control this. About 3 weeks ago i went for blood work after slowly getting more and more sick. after getting the results back I tried to get in to see my Dr. who was out of town at the time , went to the E.R. because i could NOT get my pulse roate down even with the Propanolol. They said i was in full thyroid storm and they were admitting me overnight to monitor my heart . they also said that because i lack insurance ( with pre-existing conditions Obamacare is wayy too expensive for me to afford ,especially when they told me that my pre-existing things would not be covered at all for 2 years) , there wasnt anything more they could do than that but that , said i was already on the right medicine protocol? all this being said - these are the first lab numbers and then i will list the new ones i did just last week. could anyone tell me how long it will take before the tapazole gets my tsh under control so i feel a little better? I am taking 10mg 2x a day of tapazole, 20mgs 2x day of Propanolol, .05 mgs 2x a day of ativan
> 
> ...












I am so sorry. The only thing you can do is work w/your doctor on the meds you are currently taking. Each person responds differently. Sadly, there is not time line.

I feel for you. This is no fun!

Stay with us; you will find many here who can offer support and suggestions.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kerry,

You might want to ask for these labs - Free T-4 and Free T-3 will give you the most accurate levels of thyroid hormones.

The tests your doctor is running do not give an accurate picture of where you are.


----------



## Kerry71 (Dec 11, 2013)

thank you both very much for replying ... I will get those tests done next -ty for the suggestion


----------

